# Some Vids



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

Just joined and figured I'd share a few vids.

Just a random one.





Another random one.





This is the newest one. It was dry but we made the best of it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great vids!!! but I had to just mute that first one, the buggy song bout made me vomet... haha...


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

:welcome:


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Great videos!! 

And welcome to MIMB!!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Some of the best vids,i've seen...it was just plain badazz~!:rockn:
Welcome to the forums bud!!


----------

